# Norco DH 2011/2010 Rahmengewicht



## janus_7 (26. Juni 2012)

Wieviel wiegt eigentlich der Rahmen eines DH 2011/2010 in M ?

Und wieviel der Rahmen eines Aurum in M ?


----------

